# International Schools and Expat Communities



## Kimmy (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi, We are an Australian family moving to Madrid early in the new year. We have two children aged 10 and 8 and would like to know where the nearest International school would be? Neither of us has ever been to Spain so any advice you could give us for an easier transission would be greatly appreciated. I have read on several web sites that there are Expat Communities with in the area if you could offer advice on where these areas are, again it would be greatly appreciated. We have lived in Indonesia for the past 7 years as a family and are looking forward to our next adventure.

Regards
Kim


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Try and contact some of the expat groups in Madrid - by e-mail or letter. There is a FAWCO group I know of (American Women's Club, or some variation on that) that generally has information available on international and English-language schools in the area. There may be some Australian expat clubs there, too, or some form of International Women's Club or Association. These groups generally make lots of this sort of information available - and you don' t need to be a member to ask (often they publish a book or listing of schools in the area).


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

These may give you a start 

International College Spain 
C/Vereda Norte, #3 
28100 Alcobendas Madrid 
Tel: +34 91 650 2398 

Juventud y Cultura 
C/ Alcala 42, 5a. 13-14 
28014 Madrid
Tel: +34 91 531 2886 

Numont School 
Calle Parma 16 
28043 Madrid 
Tel: +34 91 300 2431 

The English Montessori School 
Avda La Salle S/N. 
28023 Aravaca Madrid 
Tel: +34 91 357 2667 

Evengelical Christian Academy 
Talia 26
28022 Madrid 
Tel:+34 (0)91 7412900 

British Council School of Madrid 
Web: Spain Home
Solano, prado de Somasaguas 
Pozuelo de Alarcon 
23223 Madrid 
Tel: +34 91 337 3612

King's College Madrid 
Web: King's College, The British School of Madrid
Paseo de los Andes, Soto de Vinuelas 
28761 Madrid 
Tel: +34 91 803 4800 

Runnymede College 
Web: Runnymede College · British International School · Madrid · Spain
Calle Salvia, 30 
28109 La Moraleja / Madrid 
Tel: +34 (0)91 650 8302, 
Fax:+34 (0)91 6508236 
Email: [email protected]
Runnymede College is a British Primary and Secondary School for boys and girls of any nationality. Preparation for IGCSE and A level. 

American School of Madrid 
Apdo. 80 
28080 Madrid
Tel: +34 91 740 1900 

International Primary School 
Rosa Jardon 3 
28016 Madrid 
Tel: +34 91 803 4800 

Colegio Base
Camino Ancho, 10, La Moraleja 
Alcobendas, Madrid 
Tel: +34 91 650 0494


----------

